# Honey prices?



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

How much are you selling your honey for, and what region are you in?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You first.


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

Here in nothern TN it is selling for mostly $12.00 but some are getting up to $18.00 per Qt. 
cdowdy


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

N. Central Ark.

$8 a quart
$3 12oz bear
$4 16oz upside-down squeeze bottle
Light Raw Wildflower


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I was leaning toward $5 per 2# bottle, and $3 for the 1# bottle.


----------



## MichelinMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Chick said:


> I was leaning toward $5 per 2# bottle, and $3 for the 1# bottle.



jbford Re: 
N. Central Ark.

$8 a quart
$3 12oz bear
$4 16oz upside-down squeeze bottle
Light Raw Wildflower 

Man you guys are selling it awfully cheap. Up here in Ottawa we can get $11 - $12 per kilo (roughly 2 pounds). I know things are always more expensive in Canada (don't really understand it cause our dollar is almost par these days...) but $5 per 2 pounder is a give away... unless you're selling a heck of a lot it!

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

$5 a pound easy...


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

In the Dallas, TX area, I went into a large grocery store chain and looked at their honey. They did have local, raw honey for sale at $3.00 for 12 oz. and $5.?? for 16 oz.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

11$ qt and 5$ 16oz squeeze bottle. This is my first year and it seems to be moving pretty good at that price. I've saw some people selling it for a little less and some for a little more.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

$4.00 per # any way you figure it. If you have lots of honey on hand you might take less.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chick said:


> I was leaning toward $5 per 2# bottle, and $3 for the 1# bottle.


At retail, you are giving it away. At wholesale price, those prices are even lower than mine.

I wholesale by the case 1#s for $3.75 each, $5.00/cs. 2# @ $6.75 ea., $81.00/cs.
Retail? $5.00 for ones at the house, $7.00 or $8.00 at mkt or craft show. 2#ers are $7.00 at the house and $8.00 or $10.00 at mkt or craft show.

My stores retail my honey at cost plus 25% on up to cost plus 100%. So, why shouldn't I.

Sell your honey. Don't under sell it.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

Honey is wholesales for $1.80 a lb. last I heard. Problem I have, is that an older beekeeper has been selling qts for $4 a jar. If I go up much more than that, I get criticized. I wanted to hear what others in our area, and other areas are doing this year. 
Thanks!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

$5 – 8oz, $8 – 16oz, $15 – 32oz. Is what I sold it for last year. I have 40 1# pre-orders right now. And they said just to let them know what this years prices are.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Chick said:


> Honey is wholesales for $1.80 a lb. last I heard. Problem I have, is that an older beekeeper has been selling qts for $4 a jar. If I go up much more than that, I get criticized. I wanted to hear what others in our area, and other areas are doing this year.
> Thanks!


Okay, sorry, can't answer that for you. Only what I am doing.

If you are bottling and selling your own honey, what does the $1.80 wholesale price have to do w/ it? And that older beekeeper probably has everything paid for. So he can sell cheap. My attidtude about anyone who doesn't like the price of my honey? Well, that would be, after you've tried the rest come back for the best.

I would n't sell my honey, were I you, for the same or less than the guy selling $4.00 quarts. You don't have to get rediculous, but I would sell my honey for more. You may not sell as many jars as that other guy, but for every pound you sell, you will make more money per pound.

Another thing and then I'll shut up and let your neighbors answer. Every time I raise the price of honey, my wholesale price, I sell more honey. Don't that beat all?

My best to you and your venture in selling honey.


----------



## Beeball Coach (May 25, 2004)

Grocery stores do not compare. It's processed, impersonal and not nearly as healthy as local honey.
We have sold our PURE honey, no additives or chemicals at all, never heated, presented in nice crystal jars for $10 per pound (12 oz. Ball jars=1 lb. honey). We also offer it in 25 pound buckets for bulk rate of $5/lb. Love craigslist!

We've spent alot of $$ on hardware, time on research, gotten too many stings, waited too long and and worked too hard to give it away. Ok its true, we've given alot away too. ;-)


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Russ said:


> $4.00 per # any way you figure it. If you have lots of honey on hand you might take less.


Same in our area. At least thats what other beeks are charging. I haven't sold...yet.

Later, John


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

round these parts $5 per pound and up


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Bulk prices now for White to ELA are $1.65 and higher for honey by the drum. If you are selling a quart(44oz) for $4.00 you are only getting $1.45 per lb. That's including your time for bottling and the cost of the jar.


----------



## devdog108 (May 7, 2009)

We are selling it for 8/lb all day long......


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Hear Im 15.00 qt and 8.00 for a pint. Thats blackberry,wildflower with a little tulip poplar. Now if the sourwood in the hill flows good I will just about double that price. Peace Dave


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Around here quarts go from $8.00 to as high as $20.00. I've upped my price to $11.00 per quart this year. Gas and electricity aren't getting any cheaper these days and college tuition keeps going up! :doh:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Chick said:


> Problem I have, is that an older beekeeper has been selling qts for $4 a jar.


It's hard to compete against that price, but you can't let the old geezer establish the market price for your area. He can't supply the needs of the whole area in all likelyhood.

Those who criticize you for asking for real-world prices for your product are welcome to buy from him while he has supply to sell at a loss. Let them know that when he runs out, their subsidized buying ends.

On the flip side, you might buy all his stock at $4/qt and resell it at a profit.

Wayne


----------



## Deadeye351 (Jun 15, 2010)

$8 a quart this season. Likely to go up next year.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

A little late on the thread but I'll weigh in.... Sell everything I get in wide mouth mason pints,,,,,$6.00. Weighs 2.2 lbs + or-. cut comb is one dollar more and I never have enough. I sold some cases to a local roadside friend. He questioned the amount cuz he paid less for another venders. We weighed that and mine. Same jar, same fill line. The other was 1.9. Legal honey is max 14% H2o. (?)Maybe that tells you something. Safeway is getting 4.60 for their crap. 
Get what the market will bear.
My one cent
Rick SoMd


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

$5.00 per 12oz squeeze bottle with no drip lid (people love the no drip!)


...JP


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$5.00 for 8oz bears. Sold more than anything yesterday at Craft show. Wished I'd had some 4 oz bears.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

You are killing yourself at those prices. Don't undercut yourself.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

johng said:


> 11$ qt and 5$ 16oz squeeze bottle. This is my first year and it seems to be moving pretty good at that price. I've saw some people selling it for a little less and some for a little more.


I am about four hours south of you and we have about the same prices. I stopped selling the one pound bottles and do 12 ounce bears or angels at $3.50 and $8.00 for a 2 lb bottle. If people want quarts, they can bring them to me and I'll do them for $10.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Around here most selling for 10.00 per quart and some selling for 12.00 per quart, no problem selling it either, demand is good for it.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

Chick said:


> Honey is wholesales for $1.80 a lb. last I heard. Problem I have, is that an older beekeeper has been selling qts for $4 a jar. If I go up much more than that, I get criticized. I wanted to hear what others in our area, and other areas are doing this year.
> Thanks!


That is wholesale in barrels for large commercial guys who have thousands of hives. Why that "older beekeeper" is selling it that cheap makes no sense. Maybe you can buy his and resell it at a profit. His prices are just ridiculous.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Anthony Ritenour said:


> You are killing yourself at those prices. Don't undercut yourself.


Who ya talkin' to? The op? Or the post previous to yours?


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

Hambone said:


> $5 – 8oz, $8 – 16oz, $15 – 32oz. Is what I sold it for last year. I have 40 1# pre-orders right now. And they said just to let them know what this years prices are.


Your's seem high, but if you can get it, great. I don't think I could get those prices around here.


----------



## Anthony Ritenour (Mar 17, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Who ya talkin' to? The op? Or the post previous to yours?


Sorry about the misunderstanding. I was talking to Chic who wanted to sell it for $5 for 2 pounds.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks Anthony. I agree. Too low a price.


----------



## MikeJ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmmm.... I watch these prices posts and never see anyone in maine post a price. All these prices would be great... well except $4/2#.

Chick - if you sell at markets and stuff try upping your prices everywhere but out of the home. Then if they still sell you can go up there to. But then I don't know much about marketing honey.

Mike


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

$5.00/lb plus the price of the jar. Selling as fast as I can put it in the jars!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike,
I sell what I consider alot of honey to stores at wholesale prices. I don't tell people no, if they ask if they can get it directly from me, but to discourage it, because I have enuf to do and don't have hours when I know I'll be home, I set my home prices right around the same as most of the retail prices that my honey goes for.

If they want to get it from me directly because they think that they will get it at a better price, well good. If it is worth what the stores sell it for, why shouldn't I get the same price too? That's my line of thinking.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Apple Farmer said:


> $5.00/lb plus the price of the jar. Selling as fast as I can put it in the jars!


I'll bet you a jar, and I'll pay the postage if I am wrong, but if it is flying out the door at that price, it will still sell at twice that price. Maybe not as fast, but is fast your goal or a better income? Higher price, lower sales, more profit per sale.

Try it. If it turns out to be that sales actually slow so much that it almost doesn't move at all, you can always lower your price. What do you have to loose? Your customers already like your honey. Do you know why?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I have been working on a spread sheet for honey sold by me retail and honey sold farm gate as well as wholesale.
It has been a tough go because there are so many variables
I have had to do it in two steps. First step was a wholesale price
The second step was a retail price
The first part went like this

Cost of the Honey (I averaged at $1.60/lb) + 
Jar +
fixed costs (label {included is cap cost on printer and ink}, nutrition facts label, security seal{for stores}) +
total cost X
% for Production overhead. (this includes...depreciation on honey house equip for bottling only, labour to bottle {everything from going to get the bottles from the store to pouring and labelling}, hydro/electricity, profit margine, and if creaming another few $ ===
total cost to produce a bottle of honey...this is where i set the wholesale price and for the most part, sales from the honey house where i do not have to travel to sell. Since most of farm gate honey is sold to the locals who support us, I give them a bit of a deal when i sell on farm, because i want to keep the neighbors happy. I also offer a discount of the cost of the jar or pail if they bring their own pail to be filled. 

Now, for my retail sales where i sell a craft sales, farmers markets. Please note that most of my booths are more cost wise since i have "graduated" to the bigger sales ($600+ for three days for some sales)
So,
whole sale price +
% for Overhead retail (includes booth cost, labour to sell, part of my meals and mileage and hotel for selling {not all since i require these things to live}, cap cost of vehicle), and profit margin. +
fixed costs (which include, bags, labels on bags, busines cards, and debit machine). ===
Retail sales cost...this is what i sell my honey for when i leave home and travel to farmers markets or craft shows

Gave me a headache trying to figure it out. Got to tell you after all that, I was not to far off store price on honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A good exercise honeyshak, but why not $2.00 per lb?

I took a Small Business Course this past Feb.. in private consultation w/ the teacher we talked about what I wanted to get out of being in business. I want to make $20,000.00 per year salary. So, I did sorta what you did and set my price per pound of honey to fit into the equation and provide that level of income. So, I'm suggesting that instead of starting w/ a per lb price for honey, go the other way and see what you get and decide if you want to take the chance by demanding it.

"Fresh To You, Fair To Farmers" a Gardenshare bumper sticker.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

the way i figure it, is, the base price on honey pays for the cost to keep the hives. That $1.60 (which will go up or down depending on the commodity market) is what i need to keep bees, and make money off the production of honey
Then i need to realize i am not just a retailer, but also a manufacturer of a product. So labour needs to be in both areas, as does capital costs.

so the set up of the whole sale price is basically what it costs to get the honey in the jar, remembering the time to strain and heat if needed and the bottling and jars and labels....and a bit of the profit. I mean do you think any manufacture of any product does not make a profit when they sell a product, be it a couch or a loaf of bread....you bet they do.
Then the retail is a total different ball of wax. There are more costs associated with that. Your selling space, your time to work the retail side, your travel time, a bit of a profit, business cards, bags, etc....Anything it takes to get it from the filled jar to the customer
All three stages of production represents a different part of the process. It gets a bit tricky when we are all three stages. I think it is even more tricky when we start to sell at say the local co-op or other grocers and see the price they mark it up. Once you get it into the stores you need a wholesale price and then a retail price 
On a side note, our local co-op marks up my honey about 26%. That 26% has included in it, their cap cost, their labor, their bags, their debit machine costs, the operation of the store..ie electricity, and then their profit margine.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> A good exercise honeyshak, but why not $2.00 per lb?
> 
> 
> "Fresh To You, Fair To Farmers" a Gardenshare bumper sticker.


I did that for the first 4 years. My charge was $2.50/lb + the cost of the jar.
and 3/lb + the cost of the jar for creamed or flavored.
My problem was, once i started selling to the local co-op and seeing the price they marked it up, and then seeing what i was selling it for at a craft sale. I needed two separate prices. That was hard to do with the $--/LB. I was having a hard time figuring how low i could go for wholesale.
Then i was sitting down with the accountant and he had said something about the retail side buying the honey from the bulk side for the taxes....just on paper...just to show me where to start. From there it dawned on my I was a producer, a manufacture, and a retailer. Each section had to have it's own production costs if i was going to sell wholesale, make $ and to make money at a craft show where i paid $680.00 for a three day sale.
Mark these as growing pains

sqkcrk....might have missed your point. If your point was why not $2 instead of $1.60....it made the cost of the honey so no one would buy it


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

honeyshack said:


> sqkcrk....might have missed your point. If your point was why not $2 instead of $1.60....it made the cost of the honey so no one would buy it


Yes, that was my question. But maybe I should have asked, "Why $1.60? Where does that figure come from?" And if you had answered, "From what I could get for it in a barrel." I would ask again, why? Why don't you set the price? Why do you feel you should take what someone will offer you?

Do you have an idea of what it costs you, not me, not John&Sheri K, to produce a lb of honey?

No one would buy it at the higher price? How do you know? Have you tried? Tell me about that experience, please.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure I follow all these post. I see beeks selling for $5. /lb but a QT.(3 lbs) for like $10????? what is this new math or what. 3 lbs should be $15, I understand a discount for volume buying but is 3 lbs volume? Is gas cheaper when you buy 50 gal rather than 10?. If your honey is selling out fast at $5./lb jack it to $6 and see what happens and go from there if it still sells fast go higher. The old guy selling for $4/QT can only sell his supply not yours, and he may raise his price when he finds out what your getting for yours. Supply and demand/// What says that if you harvest in Sept. you need to sell out buy Oct? All the other producers are doing that so hold your honey until Nov or Dec. supply will be down so Demand (price) should go up.I meen try to get a motel room in the hosting city on superbowl weekend,or bottled water during storm season in Florida. just my 2 cents or maybe a wooden nickle Jim:ws


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Do you have an idea of what it costs you, not me, not John&Sheri K, to produce a lb of honey?
> 
> No one would buy it at the higher price? How do you know? Have you tried? Tell me about that experience, please.


Yes, I know how much it costs me to produce my honey per pound bulk. I have an ag program on the computer which, when the data is entered, can split the income and expenses by enterprise. Makes it easy to see where we can cut and where we spend needlessly or where we do well.

Around home we have a fellow who sells his honey for 2/lb including the container. His honey is not filtered. However around here, all people care about is the cost, not the reason why mine is more. Thankfully he is a smaller operator so when he runs out, I still have. And since this is a retirement hobby thing, he does not really care if he makes alot or not. He is happy to just cover expenses and a little on the side for spending.

When it comes to craft sales and farmers markets, sometimes there is more than one seller of honey. In the beginning, I did not bother myself with what the competition charged. However, i would see my competition coming to me before i go to them, they get their prices based on my prices. Then I got wise and left my prices off the products until just before sale time. That helped. 
That said, there are a couple of beeks who sell what i sell. We meet at several "functions". We are all minded that this is a business and to treat it as such. We have no qualmes about checking each other out, and we have learned, even at the first sale we met, we are close in price. A few things they are higher on, and a couple of things i am higher on. We, even though we do not plan it that way, we seem to be in line with each other. And that is good. 
Have I out right tried to start my base price at 2...no. Would i like to? maybe. Why did i chose $1.6, because i make a bit at that.
Now, that $1.60 does not include the risks of beekeeping. The What if's of beekeeping.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

honeyshack said:


> I have an ag program on the computer which, when the data is entered, can split the income and expenses by enterprise.


What does it cost you?
I'd like to see that program.


----------



## 123456789 (May 24, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> A good exercise honeyshak, but why not $2.00 per lb?
> 
> I took a Small Business Course this past Feb.. in private consultation w/ the teacher we talked about what I wanted to get out of being in business. I want to make $20,000.00 per year salary. So, I did sorta what you did and set my price per pound of honey to fit into the equation and provide that level of income. So, I'm suggesting that instead of starting w/ a per lb price for honey, go the other way and see what you get and decide if you want to take the chance by demanding it.
> 
> "Fresh To You, Fair To Farmers" a Gardenshare bumper sticker.


You mean $200,000.00 don't you?


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> What does it cost you?
> I'd like to see that program.


The program is FCC's(Farm Credit Canada) Ag Expert. It is a software program designed for Canadian Agriculture, based on Canadian Ag taxes and Ag programs
http://www.fccsoftware.ca/en/AccountingSoftware/accountingsoftware_e.asp
Cost...399.00 and then about 200 a year for updates and unlimited support. the updates include tax changes, payroll changes etc
This program takes about 16 hours to set up. Depending how in depth you want to make it.

i think something like quick books might do the same thing...too bad they do not have an ag program


----------



## manfre (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't have much to sell, but I plan on selling for $5 for 10 oz in an 8 oz jam jar. I've seen honey sell for that price at the local farmer's market.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

123456 said:


> You mean $200,000.00 don't you?


Ha, ha, ha. That makes my day. It's what I'd like to earn myself from the business. I can live comfortably on $20,000.00 annual income. Which is different from the Income and Expenses of the business.

$200,000.00 would be too much. I'd have to move.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow honeyshack. Do you feel like you get your money's worth out of those expenses? What kind of updates do you get that would be worth $200.00 annually?


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I settled on $3.50 for 1# and $7 for 2#. Some people are still suffering from sticker shock, but I am selling it. The problem here is that people sold quarts for $4, for years. So, when you hit them with a sizable increase, they will just go without.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey!! I thought everything was supposed to be bigger in Texas. Apparently it only seems like everything is bigger in Texas.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

haha!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Wow honeyshack. Do you feel like you get your money's worth out of those expenses?


Yes i do!


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

way too cheap chick....yo need to get at least 5.00/lb and 8.00 2 lb. THose gys selling for 4.00/qt will go broke. I sold for 4/qt in 1977. Thats 33 yrs ago when gas was .60/gal/ jars were $3/cs.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

In 1979, we were selling quarts for $3.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

Farmers Market, Los Angeles, 12oz. bear $3.75, 1lb. $5.25, 2lb. $10.00 and 3lb. $14.00. 
Walt


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

$$2.50 lb. by the bucket, $1.85+ in the barrel.


----------



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

The immortal words of George Imirie, Certified EAS Master Beekeeper, 1923-2007 

Let me talk about a VERY CONTROVERSIAL subject - The PRICE that you charge for your honey when you sell it. I have seen so many beekeepers literally "give their honey away" by selling it CHEAPER than the grocery store price. That is RIDICULOUS! Grocery store honey, no matter what name is on the jar, is usually a FOREIGN imported honey from China or South America. YOURS is better because it is AMERICAN! YOURS is better, because it is LOCAL and perhaps made from the nectar of your neighbor's flowers, trees, bushes and plants. YOURS is better because it is FRESHER. YOURS is better because YOU can tell the customer ALL ABOUT BEES, how honey is MADE, why some is light color and other is dark, why the tastes differ, recipes for cooking with honey, and tales (or lies) about handling bees without being stung. CAN A GROCERY STORE CLERK DO THIS ABOUT THE STORE HONEY? 

I have never sold a jar of honey in my life - but I sell MY KNOWLEDGE about honey and bees; and honey is ALWAYS priced at least $1 per pound HIGHER than the grocery store; and my daily sales at my county FAIR average about $1000/day, and I sometimes run out of some items. I no longer do any selling because of my stroke disabled voice, so my sons do the selling and they take the profits home as my gift to them. 

DON'T SELL HONEY - SELL YOURSELF and YOUR KNOWLEDGE ABOUT HONEY AND BEES!

More of George’s wisdom.
http://pxbacher.home.comcast.net/~pxbacher/PinkPages/Alphabetical_Index.html


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Honeyhouseholder...I'm 2.10 in the barrell. One big account that takes lots of honey I'm still at 1.95/bucket but like you I'm at 2.50 in bucket.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

good post Syeve!! your right on it!


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Hambone said:


> $5 – 8oz, $8 – 16oz, $15 – 32oz. Is what I sold it for last year.


These are close to the prices in Northern VA as well. Plus or minus a $ depending on the seller and the venue.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

I agree that you do not need to give your honey away, but if others around you have a history of selling at a cheap price, you end up with a lot of honey on your hands. Thankfully, the old beekeeper sold out what was remaining of his hives, after Hurricane Rita destroyed most of them, and he is not selling honey like that anymore. But, the price is still branded in everyone's brain. I will have to work on that, and am. The plan is to get my hive numbers up, to where I can fill a drim or 2, and carry it to the honey buyer, that is about 70 miles from me. Then I will sell the rest locally.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are worried that setting too high a price will loose you sales, then only set it a little higher. If "everybody" else is selling one pounders for $4.00, sell yours for $4.50, or $4.25 if you don't think it will move.

Then, after youhave gained a group of clients raise the price a little. Don't be greedy and don't do it too soon.

Selling honey as a business, even a small business, takes time and patience. start small and grow from there.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Brookmaple (Apr 4, 2010)

Yesterday while in our local Co-Op which sells local honey, I saw last year's product selling for $12.00 1.5kg (approx. quart or 3.3 lbs).


----------



## greenbeek (Apr 19, 2010)

waynesgarden said:


> It's hard to compete against that price, but you can't let the old geezer establish the market price for your area. He can't supply the needs of the whole area in all likelyhood.
> 
> Those who criticize you for asking for real-world prices for your product are welcome to buy from him while he has supply to sell at a loss. Let them know that when he runs out, their subsidized buying ends.
> 
> ...


I hope you're kidding with that last comment??

If you don't know "the old geezer" is using at least as good a level of practices (i.e., non-treatment, collection, bottling, etc.) as you do, you run the risk of selling an INFERIOR product with YOUR NAME on it. Nothing leaves a bad taste in the mouth of a customer than being 'taken for a ride' 

And what's to keep some unscrupulous rascal from buying *your honey* in bulk (25# or more) and jarring and reselling that as their own? Much better profit margin, too opcorn:

Peace,
Joseph - who is legitimately looking for bulk (5 gal. buckets) for personal use until my girls pony up  (we go through at least 3 of them a year, hence the desire to get 'in to' beekeeping!)


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I just raised my list prices yesterday to $3 for 8oz, $4.50 for 12 oz, $6 for 16 oz, $10 for $32, $18 for 5# and $40 for 1 gallon. I went up roughly 20% but hadn't increased prices since I started (retailing in '06). My wife is nervous about it. I pointed out that I have varietal honey with custom labels (Amy's labels) and at the end of the year I'd like to show a moderate profit. If I consider and want my honey considered to be premium I'd better charge as such. Look at the Savannah Bee Company, I saw some comb honey of their retailing for $22 for a 4"x4" chunk of it. It's still honey... but it's marketed as "uber" premium. They laugh all the way to the bank.

My wholesale costs are 30% off list for quantities of 6 or more, 35% off for 12 or more and 40% off for 24 or more. I did loose one of my clients today but as I explained to my wife, I run out of honey every winter/early spring. If I raise my price I'll have a steady supply for my retail customers who buy directly from me all year long. The steady retail customers are much more profitable. With this customer loss I'll now pursue higher end farmers market customers who sell as a premium supplier instead of those who consider the honey as a commodity to be sold at the lowest price.


----------



## earthchild (Jun 30, 2009)

I have no idea what to sell my honey for. I have quite a few pints of chunk honey and a few pints of filtered honey as well. I haven't seen any replies from anyone in this area. I'll have to cruise the nearest farmers market, I guess. :scratch:
Also, do ya'll have luck selling chunk honey?


----------



## Doc5000 (Jul 3, 2009)

In my local Publix, they are selling "organic" honey for almost $8.00 a pound. I have no idea how they are defining organic, or if there is any legal definition that must be met, but I was surprised at that price.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Doc5000 said:


> In my local Publix, they are selling "organic" honey for almost $8.00 a pound. I have no idea how they are defining organic, or if there is any legal definition that must be met, but I was surprised at that price.


They are getting $8/lb. because they are representing it as "organic", whatever that means. Actually, $8/lb. is not that high of a price for a honey that is supposed to be better than others(non-organic). I think people label their honey as organic because it is next to impossible to get the "certified organic" label, which is true organic honey. I understand that true certified organic honey is really non-existent in this country, because pesticides and herbicides are widely used just about everywhere. Some comes out of Canada I think. If I am wrong about this, please let me know. John


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It's probably the same stuff that I have seen label as being from Mexico.


----------



## shanebear (Mar 7, 2010)

Retailing $6 a lb. 
Had a fruitstand owner bugging me all winter and early spring wanting honey from me and when I finally got some bottled he said he was paying 2.60 a lb. Said sorry I'm not giving away my product. I've had no problem selling 100 lbs so far this year @ $6 a lb. , selling 8oz 16oz and 40 oz jars.
This was spring honey and now I have sourwood here in north ga.


----------



## leamon (Mar 30, 2006)

Local super market has pints priced at $10.49. Why undercut them?
leamon


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

What about sourwood. Got about 8 gallons from four hives near the Blueridge Parkway at 3700 ft elevation. Dont wont to rip people off but first good flow in several years and fair amount of work on my part. Whats fair Thanks Dave


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I had some sourwood honey that a friend of mine purchased at the Ashville, NC Farm Mkt. Sourwood Honey tastes alot like clover, midwest clover at that.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Well if this is midwest clover the girls flew an awfull long way. The only honey's I am familiar with are or corse what you buy at the grocery store and what I have produced. Main flow here is tulip poplar which is real dark,but this year was a little of that but mostly wildflower and blackberry. Took the hives to described location and the honey was clear as water. Im not saying a little clover didnt get mixed in,but its sourwood. Dave


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't see your name on the label of what was supposed to be a jar of sourwood honey. If it says sourwood on the label and it tastes like clover, what am I to think? That, maybe NC needs the Standards of Honey Identification that are going into effect and are getting support in a number of states throughout the country?

How do we, at this time, determine whether some honey is a certain variety or not? Color and taste. If one wants to get the pollen checked that would be conclusive, I guess. But packers don't do that. Too expensive.


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I had some sourwood honey that a friend of mine purchased at the Ashville, NC Farm Mkt. Sourwood Honey tastes alot like clover, midwest clover at that.


well then that for sure ain't sourwood.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

Were getting off topic but one of two things. You had honey from a source that didnt correctly label their honey or to you sourwood taste like clover honey. Im sure that there are some folks that feed there bees sugar water and sell it as clover honey and some that have clover honey that sell it as sourwood. Thats them. Now back to my question,what is a fair price for sourwood honey? Dave


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

There are many packers/crooks who pack clover or even adulterated product and label it sourwood. If you dont buy forma honest beek you probably wontget sourwood. Strange Honey Co out of eastern Tn last year was selling honey in Ky for 67/cs for clover and 69.oo/cs sourwood.. They were both the same honey. THey have dont this for years! This hurts beekeepers who are honest, but unfortunately is normal in sourwood.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sourwood honey should sell for more than the most common sorts of honey available where sourwood is sold.

So, sutton, am I to believe that the guys at the mkt where this honey was purchased aren't honest? I guess, the next time I go to NC, I'm going to the Ashville mkt and seek out some sourwood honey seller and ask for a taste of what they call sourwood honey. And if it tastes like Sue Bee Honey, I ain't buyin' it. If it doesn't taste like Sue Bee, I will buy it.

Who can tell me what sourwood tastes like? In words? Who wants to send me an 8oz jar, so I can taste the real stuff. I'll gladly pay for it and the shipping.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I didnt go to sourwood due to long good clover flow. Contact Virginia Webb at mountain honey in clarksville ga....good pure sourwood. or google and orderon website.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

$8 Pint
$14 Quart
1 pound bears (none this year) last years price $5


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry but I have to laugh here in sourwood heaven I've got about 30 mature trees within a half mile from the house.We beekeepers here sell all of our sourwood and keep the good spring honey for our own use.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

kner thats pretty funny. Yeah in Yancy your in the heart of it. Anyhow,I with you,Im keeping the rest of my spring honey and selling all of the sourwood. Maybe keep a quart or two. Dave


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

tct1w said:


> kner thats pretty funny. Yeah in Yancy your in the heart of it. Anyhow,I with you,Im keeping the rest of my spring honey and selling all of the sourwood. Maybe keep a quart or two. Dave


Because sourwood honey is inferior honey? Is that what you are implying?


----------



## DutchBee (Jul 14, 2009)

Hambone said:


> $5 – 8oz, $8 – 16oz, $15 – 32oz. Is what I sold it for last year. I have 40 1# pre-orders right now. And they said just to let them know what this years prices are.


What I'm thinking right there. I guess, see if they don't like the price. I was looking at the large chain for the local honey price and getting close to that. Heck they were selling littl 6 oz bears for 3.99.


----------



## Pife (Dec 31, 2009)

I am $7 per 12 fl oz and I tell people that it is chemical free which seems to turn them on. I don't treat with chemicals at all and take the price up to where it doesn't sell. 

Don't undersell. How much is a Big Mac? What does it cost McD to make it and what does it sell for. I don't know but expect the sale price is multiples of cost and it is terrible for you.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Honey (if not heated, filtered, or otherwise adulterated) from one place in the world is no fancier or no less fancy than any honey from anywhere else in the world. 

Fact is, in Greece, where they make Thyme honey (which tastes like old fashioned horehound candy) they think Basswood honey and clover honey are amazingly cool and different. Here in Maine I think the greek Thyme honey and the french lavender honey are totally the bomb. 

Honey price is in the packaging. Here's mine: 
http://overlandhoney.com/shop/

Everyone's bees worked just as hard as eveyone elses to gather that honey. Don't undersell their work.

I sell wholesale 1# for $5.50. 1.3# for $6.70 and 3lb for $16.50
Retailing at 1# 8.50, 1.3# 10.75 and 3# for 22.50

I sell out every year. 
don't undersell your honey . Locally artisnally produced honey is a premium product anywhere in the globe and should not be sold at commodity honey prices. 

Best to you and your bees, 
-E.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> Because sourwood honey is inferior honey? Is that what you are implying?


I don't think it's as good as the spring but it sure is pretty looking at it.Just my opinion my wife loves it and does't like the spring.But its true alot of people round here would rather keep their spring for their own use and sell the sourwood.It's almost like the maple syrup round here according to Richard he sells out of the light syrup faster then the dark even though the dark is the better product.


----------



## wlf1961 (Feb 25, 2010)

Chick, if you are talking about the buyer we have in Baytown, I talked to them yesterday and they offered me $1.10 and said they would give me $1.11 if I delivered it to them. I about fell out of my chair. You know I'm right up the road from you and I'm selling quarts for $10.00 and pints for 6. Wayne


----------

